

Show HN: EmptyInbox, the rapid-fire Inbox Zero assistant for GMail (on iPhone) - epaga
http://app.net/emptyinbox

======
epaga
My wife and I wrote this as a side project in our spare time over the last few
months. Would love your feedback both on the landing page copy as well as on
the app itself.

~~~
stephengillie
I like the page - it's unconventional but very clean.

If I had an iPhone (and hadn't already life-hacked my inbox) I'd give you
feedback on the app too. ;)

~~~
epaga
Thanks re: the page.

Weird to see no other feedback from anyone else - maybe I just picked the
wrong time to post this seeing as how most of the US are asleep. :-/

~~~
stephengillie
The east coast of the US (containing almost 1/2 of the US population) will be
waking up in the next 1-2 hours. Hopefully you'll get noticed then. :)

